# Wild Pundamilia Nyererei "juma island"



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

January 2013 import wild Pundamilia Nyererei "juma island' collection point that have been in my tank about 24 hours. Im super pleased with the color for still being stressed. I have these 6 (2M 4F) that came strait from Old Word Exotics via a third party and i have another 1M2F coming from another supplier that bought them from old world earlier this year that should be here on friday. I love the thicker bars compared to most other nyererei collection points.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice looking guys there Mschn


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

I did not have to wait long, only took 3 days for them to breed LOL. Here are some more pics of the male showing better color.
Im LOVING the green, teal, and blue in the dorsal on them along with the thicker bars than most nyererei.


----------



## tycoonbob (Feb 19, 2012)

Beautiful fish.

A friend of mine has a WC group of these, and I am looking forward to getting a F1 in a few months!


----------



## jlpowell77 (Mar 14, 2012)

Beautiful fish! How are they doing now? Still breeding?

I would love to see pictures of how they developed.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

jlpowell77 said:


> Beautiful fish! How are they doing now? Still breeding?
> 
> I would love to see pictures of how they developed.


i will have to get the newer pics up soon. They have bred well. First fry is finally starting to show colors at around .75"


----------

